# Wrist sizes, and height questions



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a couple questions.

1. Im also into bodybuilding and was doing a maximum arm size test that can guess how big your arms will be when you reach you peak in size. So a person with 7 inch wrists would be able to get his arms to 17 inches or so... Now is this going by a natural or a person on steroids? Can a person with 7 inch wrists break the 17inch max with steroids? and go continue on to 20-22 inch arms? Just curious.
(Also what body fat perentage are they talking about? One of my friends has 26 inch arms but hes fat as hell)

2. Second questions is, is it possible to have small joints but big bones? My friend has super small wrists but the rest of his body is big, hes not bulked up or anything pretty skinny but his bones are just plain bigger than mine, broader, thicker, but just his wrists are much smaller than mine. So that would mean the calculator is bs.


----------



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

Another question i forgot to ask is

Is 6'1 252 lbs to short to fight in heavyweight division given the guy is not fat?


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

This may not be what you want to hear or a direct answer to your question, but I'll just say that if you're serious about getting into MMA, forget about the bodybuilding. It's next to useless in this sport. 

Anyway, I'd say 6'1" isn't too short to be a heavyweight. But what's also important is reach. If you're not working with at least 76", you're definitely at a disadvantage.


----------



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

WEll im not really a bodybuilder, but i like keeping on weight. Guys like brock lesnar and alistair are both bulked fighters.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Lesnar got dethroned by a guy who definitely does not have a bodybuilder's physique, and Overeem's currently serving a suspension for banned substances. Staying bulked up with useless muscle is definitely gonna hinder your performance.


----------



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

Most heavyweights have quite large muscles. Im not talking ronnie coleman big. Skeletons only weigh 25-40 pounds.


----------



## facegrater (Oct 23, 2012)

plus there all taking steroids. Fedor does well with bulked body so did tyson
alistair is doing better than ever at 250, the guy used to weigh 185 lbs


----------

